# Slowly "oozing" bathbomb help



## Momosoaps (Jun 13, 2017)

Good Afternoon Bath Bombers!

I hope this threat finds you well.

I need some help to better understand why my bath bombs are behaving the way they are and to change what I am doing to achieve a more satisfactory behavior. (like this - https://youtu.be/-UM_bQZ6MTY?t=115 

When sitting in the tub, it smells amazing and I leave the bath with the softest skin. So the oil and scent dispersion is perfect. No premature fizzing was observed during the curing process.

The goal is to have the bomb fizz and foam similarly to the youtube video example above

My Recipe

Bi Carb - 57%
Cit Acid - 30.33
Epsom Salt - 10%
SLSA - 1.5%
Scent - 1.5%
Olive Oil - 1%
Poly 80 - 0.4%
Liquid Dye - couple drops

Cure time: 3 days
Mold size: 2.5 inches/6.5 cm diameter


For your convenience I have provided a google drive link that should allow you to view the video of my smaller version of the above recipe 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1DdFttFBzpFQW9pOVphbnpiXzA

It shows the bath bomb's slow very foamy reaction when placed in a sink of warm water. Please bear in mind a 130g Bomb of identical recipe was placed in a much larger tub earlier and its behavior was identical.

One theory is that that when the SLSA is reacting it creates a foam barrier that reduces water reaching the surface of the bicarb/cit acid.

Some advise to use a higher ratio of cit acid to bicarb to create a a more aqua sensitive base that will create more fizz, but my recipe already has a higher cit acid ratio to bi carb anyways.

I dont know what to do 

:headbanging:

What contributes to slow fizzing after drying for 3 days?
Is it because the bath bomb is 2.5 inches in diameter? Would a larger 3 inch diameter ball have more fizz due to increased surface/contact area to the water?

Is my recipe bad?
Can I reduce/increase something in my recipe that I can try?

I would really appreciate any help anyone can provide.

Warm Regards, Momo Soaps


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 13, 2017)

From watching both videos, your Bbombs fizz just fine.

If you want to have the action like the youtube video, you can put embeds at a 50/50 ration of baking soda and citric acid. That way they will "shoot".

I have some of mine in my flicker page, although I do speed them in movie maker, so they do not become boring. lol This one is at regular speed.

I don't think size has anything to do with it. Some of my bombs are 5 oz.

On no! Now I want to go make a bath bomb ....


----------



## Momosoaps (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi Sunrise,

Thank you for your reply,

What is an embed?



SunRiseArts said:


> From watching both videos, your Bbombs fizz just fine.
> 
> If you want to have the action like the youtube video, you can put embeds at a 50/50 ration of baking soda and citric acid. That way they will "shoot".
> 
> ...


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 13, 2017)

"Embed" is short for "embedded object." In short it's when you add something extra to your bomb. What Sunrise is specifically mentioning is a smaller bath bomb made with simplified ingredients to give different effects. There are also bombs out there with small toys embedded in the center, these would also be called embeds


----------



## Dahila (Jun 13, 2017)

Embeds ;  1:1 bs to CA,  color and just alcohol to bond it together , they will improve fizzing.  When you try the bb in such small amount of water of course it will not fizz crazy,  go higher with CA


----------



## Cellador (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't have experience in making bath bombs, but I wanted to say that I actually prefer the slower dissolving, "foaming" bath bombs.


----------



## lsg (Jun 13, 2017)

I notice that the ingredients in the Lush bath bomb includes cream of tartar and no Epsom salts.  You might try embedding some Pop Rocks candy for an extra fizz surprise.


----------

